# The Riots thread



## Mad Trapper

Starting a new thread. It's not about police brutality. It's about uncivil feral beasts and leftist "inciters" who are using them.

This mayhem has gone beyond "protest", as the MSM still calls it. It is (un)civil unrest.

Post away thoughts, observations, links, experiences.........

How MN D-Gov and D-Mayor deal with riots

Minneapolis Police and National Guard DISAPPEAR - Allow Angry Leftist Rioters to Loot and Burn AGAIN Despite Curfew (VIDEO)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/minneapolis-police-national-guard-disappear-allow-angry-leftist-rioters-loot-burn-despite-curfew-video/

This one gave me a chuckle

VIDEO: San Jose Rioters Whine Cops Didn't Save Them After Car They Mobbed Turns Around and Runs Them Over

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/san-jose-rioters-whine-cops-didnt-save-car-mobbed-turns-around-runs/

This one, if I was the UPS driver I'd fear for my life, just had just put the pedal to the metal! Why even slow down?


VIDEO: Leftist Protester Killed, Dragged by FedEx Truck in Downtown St. Louis after Mob Shuts Down Highway and Attack His Truck

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/video-leftist-protester-killed-dragged-fedex-truck-downtown-st-louis-mob-shuts-highway-attack-vehicles/


----------



## Mad Trapper

SHOCK VIDEO: Leftist Rioters Ransack Police HQ and Preliminary Courts Bldg. in Portland, Oregon - Many Came Prepared with Chemicals to Burn and Weapons for Maximum Damage

"As reported earlier - Rioters stormed the Justice Center, which houses the police headquarters, preliminary court rooms, and the main county jail. Once they broke inside, they started looting and destroying the place. Then they set fire to the building, as smoke billowed from the shattered windows.

These weren't spontaneous protests.

Many of the leftist rioters brought their own chemicals and weapons."

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/shock-video-leftist-rioters-ransack-police-hq-preliminary-courts-bldg-portland-oregon-many-came-prepared-chemicals-burn-weapons-maximum-damage/


----------



## Prepared One

We had some minor skirmishes here in Houston last night I understand. I am sure it will get worse starting tonight. Main safe is open, guns are locked and loaded.


----------



## Diver

Mad Trapper said:


> Starting a new thread. It's not about police brutality. It's about uncivil feral beasts and leftist "inciters" who are using them.
> 
> This mayhem has gone beyond "protest", as the MSM still calls it. It is (un)civil unrest.
> 
> Post away thoughts, observations, links, experiences.........
> 
> How MN D-Gov and D-Mayor deal with riots
> 
> Minneapolis Police and National Guard DISAPPEAR - Allow Angry Leftist Rioters to Loot and Burn AGAIN Despite Curfew (VIDEO)
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/minneapolis-police-national-guard-disappear-allow-angry-leftist-rioters-loot-burn-despite-curfew-video/
> 
> This one gave me a chuckle
> 
> VIDEO: San Jose Rioters Whine Cops Didn't Save Them After Car They Mobbed Turns Around and Runs Them Over
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/san-jose-rioters-whine-cops-didnt-save-car-mobbed-turns-around-runs/
> 
> This one, if I was the UPS driver I'd fear for my life, just had just put the pedal to the metal! Why even slow down?
> 
> 
> VIDEO: Leftist Protester Killed, Dragged by FedEx Truck in Downtown St. Louis after Mob Shuts Down Highway and Attack His Truck
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/video-leftist-protester-killed-dragged-fedex-truck-downtown-st-louis-mob-shuts-highway-attack-vehicles/


Consider the views of John Locke and ask whether the authorities in MN, and elsewhere, still have "the consent of the governed"?


----------



## Camel923

When angry mobs strike out at anyone to satisfy primitive rage, stuff happens. Can not blame the driver when a mob unleashes on him for no reason other than he was there doing his job. Misdirected anger at fellow citizens will not help a cause. In fact they will achieve the opposite. The attacks @Mad Trapper Notes are the base senseless ones.


----------



## Chipper

What the authorities need to do is run the civil alert sirens every half hour during the day in these areas. If the monkeys want to loot and pillage all night long why let them get a good days rest?


----------



## Diver

Chipper said:


> What the authorities need to do is run the civil alert sirens every half hour during the day in these areas. If the monkeys want to loot and pillage all night long why let them get a good days rest?


Those "monkeys" are American citizens.


----------



## stevekozak

Watch your six!!


----------



## stevekozak

Diver said:


> Those "monkeys" are American citizens.


And? Do you think being an American citizen somehow exempts one from the rule of law? If people act like lawless animals, they should be treated like lawless animals, regardless of nationality, race, creed, memberships, etc. I am starting to believe you have something in common with the picture below...


----------



## SOCOM42

Diver said:


> Those "monkeys" are American citizens.


Being an An American citizen and acting like one or not, are two different things.

I don't care if you are black, white or purple, try and burn down my home and shop,

and you will be gifted with a 147 grain pill @ 2,700 FPS.

I may be old, but I can still shoot with the best of them.

IMHO, they are jackasses just like the party most of them belong to.

I was in the BS watts riots in 1965, this is the same shit, same animals, just a different time.

The assholes burned where they lived and shopped, doing in their own.

No different than going and robbing the store you bought a pint of piss wine in 4 hours ago.


----------



## Chiefster23

Time for the police and national guard to start busting some heads!


----------



## SOCOM42

stevekozak said:


> And? Do you think being an American citizen somehow exempts one from the rule of law? If people act like lawless animals, they should be treated like lawless animals, regardless of nationality, race, creed, memberships, etc. I am starting to believe you have something in common with the picture below...


Great point!!!!!

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...s/106515d1547729711-riots-thread-agitator.jpg


----------



## MountainGirl

Prepared One said:


> We had some minor skirmishes here in Houston last night I understand. I am sure it will get worse starting tonight. Main safe is open, guns are locked and loaded.


You had some in Dallas, too.
Internet radio, WBAP live, listened for a few hours. 
Some damage but one of the field reporters told how a mob would come out of nowhere - on those rental scooters! - and swarmed his car, tried to get him to stop... and moved to a new location; cat & mouse w/LE. Said there were 3 groups, working their way to DPD headquarters. I fell asleep before hearing how things turned out. Stay safe, brother.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Diver said:


> Those "monkeys" are American citizens.


And when they loot, burn, rob, pilfer pillage and rape, they are American CRIMINALS.

I'm with @SOCOM42, they come to my place be ready for a dirt nap.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I'm also wondering where all the SWAT teams have went too?

The ones the D-rat mayors/governors sent to those enclaves of crime mayhem and COVID-19 disease?

Maybe practice talking down a church on Sunday in full body armor didn't prepare them enough? Afraid of ANTIFA or , ordered not to?


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm also wondering where all the SWAT teams have went too?
> 
> The ones the D-rat mayors/governors sent to those enclaves of crime mayhem and COVID-19 disease?
> 
> Maybe practice talking down a church on Sunday in full body armor didn't prepare them enough? Afraid of ANTIFA or , ordered not to?


They are protecting the politicians homes most likely.

Hey the dems want businesses to fail, Trump's fault, guaranteed check every month!


----------



## Leon

Near centennial park in Atlanta me and Hank were watching last night as a large crowd of north american pavement apes tried to attack some policemen. Did NOT work out well, the bold ones up front actually got grabbed and next thing you know a circle of cops 12 strong singled them out and went in on them like Rodney King. Into the paddy wagon, STONE cold unconscious. One of these cops was like officer Clegane or something he was enormous and knew it.

So then the pavement apes STORMED CNN how's that for spinning a yarn? This is a whole SPOOL of yarn it was like watching a pay per view event in darwinism. I could write a book with just the stupid shit I saw last night. Two morons came around the back of some squad cars and set them on fire, and not ten seconds later cops in the crowd popped up out of the woodwork and tackled their asses.

OH oh then they started trying to attack the waffle house on Marietta street. I was like "you people are gonna regret that when it's 3am and you get hungry" well guess what? THEY DID LOL! Someone in the crowd with a functioning modicum of forethought ran out in front of them and was like "YO STOP! SCATTERED COVERED SMOTHERED YO!" and they literally calmed down, stopped throwing chairs at the windows and screwed off down the street to loot the verizon store. (irony being when those phones are activated boom- instant warrant)

OH yeah then the Atlanta mayor lakesha bottoms or whatever the hell her name is she gets on the news and SCOLDS us all, screeching about how we're ungrateful and we're burning down our own homes and my thought was "lady I don't live in CNN center I live in a house and I'm not even there." But yeah I don't know if CNN news is actually shot at cnn center or if that's just their corporate offices but they were all worn out looking last night. I still think they should have had cris cuomo reporting on scene in the lobby that would have been epic. The entire front of the building was smashed in.

The whole night they were carting off single people at a steady pace. I actually do think they got almost all the troublemakers. I also want to point out there were visibly groups that had the same led puck light/lanterns and the same radios. I am betting busses were somewhere nearby tucked just out of sight.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

north american pavement apes 

Never heard that expression before, funny.


----------



## Piratesailor

Doing some yard work I was thinking to myself about some statement or other that politicians made.. paraphrasing... “we can be better than this”. And I though.. no, they/you can’t be better than this and it’s been proven since the 60’s. When something happens that “they” don’t like, they riot, they destroy, they kill and they mame all in the name of “protest”, in the name of the “down trodden”. Over 60 years I’m yet to see them protest and NOT devolve into a riot. 

I’m calling bullshit. They can’t be better than this and they prove it every night and time again in every major “liberal” city since the 1960’s. They can’t “be better than this” as exhibited by the race baiters like sharpton and others through the years. 

Their movement is no better than what we are seeing now and they will never be better that what we are are seeing in Minneapolis.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

What's the phrase? (cut off your nose to spite your face)


----------



## Piratesailor

Prepared One said:


> We had some minor skirmishes here in Houston last night I understand. I am sure it will get worse starting tonight. Main safe is open, guns are locked and loaded.


Not too worried down here. I doubt they'd get this far south of Houston. Lord help them if they did. League City has the highest per capita concealed carry permits in the state and they would be my buffer to the north. South houston (south of 610) is mostly Mexican and short of the drug trade and a few other nefarious activities, it's fairly peaceful. I think protesters coming into that area of town would be in for a surprise.

Now I could see some of the idiots thinking they'd go after some of the more affluent suburbs to the west... and that also would be a mistake. This is Texas... they need to remember that. We have different laws vs liberal states.


----------



## Camel923

Thank God Democrats have discovered the root of the rioting. WHITE SUPREMACISTS! lol Unbelievable. Not poor training or indifference to the human condition and civil rights. Just an excuse to let democratic leadership off the hook for not doing what they promise.

https://www.rt.com/usa/490219-walz-minneapolis-white-supremacists-riots/


----------



## Mad Trapper

Camel923 said:


> Thank God Democrats have discovered the root of the rioting. WHITE SUPREMACISTS! lol Unbelievable. Not poor training or indifference to the human condition and civil rights. Just an excuse to let democratic leadership off the hook for not doing what they promise.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/490219-walz-minneapolis-white-supremacists-riots/


And the shitbag Mayors/Governors will want federal government $$$ to rebuild the shitholes, burnt down/looted by the feral beasts they let roam free.

I say let the politicians responsible, live in that filth, along with the animals that vote for them. Give them a hammer and some nails.


----------



## Diver

Chiefster23 said:


> Time for the police and national guard to start busting some heads!


Making arrests, absolutely. Busting heads is how we got here. Every assault by a police officer is a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## Diver

Mad Trapper said:


> And when they loot, burn, rob, pilfer pillage and rape, they are American CRIMINALS.
> 
> I'm with @SOCOM42, they come to my place be ready for a dirt nap.


When one person does such things I absolutely agree. When thousands do, they are sending a message that they refuse to be governed in the manner they have been. The Boston Massacre, authorities killing citizens, led to the American Revolution. Want a civil war? Keep ignoring legitimate grievances about the level of police misconduct. You claim to be ready to kill. The police already have killed. Do you think the rioters are not ready to kill?

If that's how you feel, we are already in a civil war, a race war at that.


----------



## Diver

Leon said:


> Near centennial park in Atlanta me and Hank were watching last night as a large crowd of north american pavement apes tried to attack some policemen. Did NOT work out well, the bold ones up front actually got grabbed and next thing you know a circle of cops 12 strong singled them out and went in on them like Rodney King. Into the paddy wagon, STONE cold unconscious. One of these cops was like officer Clegane or something he was enormous and knew it.
> 
> So then the pavement apes STORMED CNN how's that for spinning a yarn? This is a whole SPOOL of yarn it was like watching a pay per view event in darwinism. I could write a book with just the stupid shit I saw last night. Two morons came around the back of some squad cars and set them on fire, and not ten seconds later cops in the crowd popped up out of the woodwork and tackled their asses.
> 
> OH oh then they started trying to attack the waffle house on Marietta street. I was like "you people are gonna regret that when it's 3am and you get hungry" well guess what? THEY DID LOL! Someone in the crowd with a functioning modicum of forethought ran out in front of them and was like "YO STOP! SCATTERED COVERED SMOTHERED YO!" and they literally calmed down, stopped throwing chairs at the windows and screwed off down the street to loot the verizon store. (irony being when those phones are activated boom- instant warrant)
> 
> OH yeah then the Atlanta mayor lakesha bottoms or whatever the hell her name is she gets on the news and SCOLDS us all, screeching about how we're ungrateful and we're burning down our own homes and my thought was "lady I don't live in CNN center I live in a house and I'm not even there." But yeah I don't know if CNN news is actually shot at cnn center or if that's just their corporate offices but they were all worn out looking last night. I still think they should have had cris cuomo reporting on scene in the lobby that would have been epic. The entire front of the building was smashed in.
> 
> The whole night they were carting off single people at a steady pace. I actually do think they got almost all the troublemakers. I also want to point out there were visibly groups that had the same led puck light/lanterns and the same radios. I am betting busses were somewhere nearby tucked just out of sight.


Yep, we're already at war.


----------



## Chiefster23

:vs_laugh: I guess “Diver” is our newest token liberal and he’s gonna scold all us old white privileged red necks and accuse us of oppressing our african american fellow-citizens.

Hey Diver! Reality check! The cops that committed this crime were thugs. They will be charged, arrested and punished. The common street criminals that are rioting and causing this destruction are dangerous animals. Around here we put down dangerous animals. We don’t make excuses for their bad behavior.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Diver said:


> When one person does such things I absolutely agree. When thousands do, they are sending a message that they refuse to be governed in the manner they have been. The Boston Massacre, authorities killing citizens, led to the American Revolution. Want a civil war? Keep ignoring legitimate grievances about the level of police misconduct. You claim to be ready to kill. The police already have killed. Do you think the rioters are not ready to kill?
> 
> If that's how you feel, we are already in a civil war, a race war at that.


Diver, you seem to have a good heart but a screw loose in the head. You suggest anarchy. I agree there are "bad "policemen/LE, and the militarization of LE is uncalled for. There is NO room for bad apples in LE.

Riots are not protest. Burning down your neighbors stores are not protest. Rape plunder and pillage are NOT PROTEST. Got that?

Rioters/looters come to my home and they will be put down like mad dogs they are.


----------



## Smitty901

So well organized in Milwaukee they put banners up to block the cameras. Wonder who told them where to place them?

We live in a time in this country where justice takes on many meanings. A president can be framed by the FBI and other agency, Congress can hold hearings the lie about the results. Then use the results ti have more hearing making a mans life hell. The FBI can Frame someone like Flynn by running him broke and threatening his family. And get away with. Special counsel gets away with ignoring evidence even leaves out facts that go against what they are doing and gets away with. Many people that crossed Hillary turn up dead. Nothing to see here. On and on. What makes you think the won't frame one or two LEO's as part of their agenda. There are a number of powerful people in these major cites that will do anything it takes to push the agenda. They do not how much property is lost or how many die.
If you do anything to a looter you will be sitting right next to the LEO in jail. You will have no defense at all.


----------



## SOCOM42

Diver said:


> Making arrests, absolutely. Busting heads is how we got here. Every assault by a police officer is a lawsuit waiting to happen.


Your trying to compare apples and oranges,

there is a hell of a difference between a simple arrest going wrong and a random felonious assault against people and property.

There is a big difference between resisting arrest, A+B on a PO,

and a full frontal assault by a mob on people and private property,

with the intent to destroy either or both.

So, according to you the police should never use any force whatsoever on a superior/privileged black person?

If they don't want to be taken into custody they should be able to walk away, right?

You are talking out of your A$$, I spent 20 years on a PD,

you are just an armchair observer, a JAFO, who has no idea in hell of how the real world works.

As I said previously, I saw first hand the actions of the blacks in Watts and what they did to their own,

and any luckless whites they came upon.

Let them try at my home.

Every incident, brown, grey and others evolved from resisting arrest.


----------



## Smitty901

Diver said:


> Yep, we're already at war.


 Then if it is war finish it. Let wars fights wage war force them to beg for peace . Then send the war fighters home. Let them collect their dead and ponder the grave error they made. No one can justify any of their crimes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Diver said:


> When one person does such things I absolutely agree. When thousands do, they are sending a message that they refuse to be governed in the manner they have been. The Boston Massacre, authorities killing citizens, led to the American Revolution. Want a civil war? Keep ignoring legitimate grievances about the level of police misconduct. You claim to be ready to kill. The police already have killed. Do you think the rioters are not ready to kill?
> 
> If that's how you feel, we are already in a civil war, a race war at that.


This is not spontaneous "protesting".
This is a well orchestrated militia operation designed to do as much damage to the American system as possible.
AG Barr has announced today that the FBI will be looking into who is behind this.

I have a suspicion that not only Soros but Obama's fingerprints may be found on this.


----------



## Leon

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is not spontaneous "protesting".
> This is a well orchestrated militia operation designed to do as much damage to the American system as possible.
> AG Barr has announced today that the FBI will be looking into who is behind this.
> 
> I have a suspicion that not only Soros but Obama's fingerprints may be found on this.


That's I kept thinking on, I was watching the rioters on TV from several angles and most of the groups walking around had the same puck light lanterns (10 bucks on amazon) and they all had the same little handheld radios. that's a kit. they are handed out from boxes I'm sure. Everyone get your light and remember your water and lighters. Get on the bus.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Plus, the great majority of those arrested in Minnesota were from out of state.
Reports coming in from today’s riots in Charlotte say those arrested were from out of state.

This is a carefully planned maneuver.

It will never get to where I am, but my AK is ready, along with eight 30 round mags.


----------



## Mad Trapper

rice paddy daddy said:


> Plus, the great majority of those arrested in Minnesota were from out of state.
> Reports coming in from today's riots in Charlotte say those arrested were from out of state.
> 
> This is a carefully planned maneuver.
> 
> It will never get to where I am, but my AK is ready, along with eight 30 round mags.


MN Gov is already blaming those not responsible.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/wow-minnesota-governor-says-white-supremacists-cartels-part-mass-rioting-looting-minneapolis/

Minnesota Governor Tim Walz on Saturday told reporters he suspects "white supremacists" were involved with the looting and rioting in Minneapolis this week.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Omar Ihan's Muzzie daughter

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...s-list-supplies-comrades-rioting-minneapolis/

Why hasn't that wench been deported back to Somalia with brother/husband/spawn?


----------



## Diver

Chiefster23 said:


> :vs_laugh: I guess "Diver" is our newest token liberal and he's gonna scold all us old white privileged red necks and accuse us of oppressing our african american fellow-citizens.
> 
> Hey Diver! Reality check! The cops that committed this crime were thugs. They will be charged, arrested and punished. The common street criminals that are rioting and causing this destruction are dangerous animals. Around here we put down dangerous animals. We don't make excuses for their bad behavior.


Quite the contrary, I am distantly related to John Locke and my philosophy corresponds closely to his.

So the cops are criminals, but the rioters are animals? The cops deserve to go straight from arrest to punishment, while the "animals" are "put down". I notice there are no trials for anyone there, no rule of law. The animals will not even be arrested. Isn't that exactly what Derek Chauvin was doing, punishing? Maybe you need to recognize the basic humanity of everyone involved.

If you can't respect the rule of law, why should they?


----------



## Diver

Mad Trapper said:


> Diver, you seem to have a good heart but a screw loose in the head. You suggest anarchy. I agree there are "bad "policemen/LE, and the militarization of LE is uncalled for. There is NO room for bad apples in LE.
> 
> Riots are not protest. Burning down your neighbors stores are not protest. Rape plunder and pillage are NOT PROTEST. Got that?
> 
> Rioters/looters come to my home and they will be put down like mad dogs they are.


Based on the things being said here, we are past riots and into an attempt at revolution. If we are going to bypass the rule of law for George Floyd, for Derek Chauvin, or for rioters and protestors, then that is tyranny and rebellion is their duty.

By all means defend your home, but law enforcement has no right to just kill people in the street. People will rebel.


----------



## stevekozak

Diver said:


> Based on the things being said here, we are past riots and into an attempt at revolution. If we are going to bypass the rule of law for George Floyd, for Derek Chauvin, or for rioters and protestors, then that is tyranny and rebellion is their duty.
> 
> By all means defend your home, but law enforcement has no right to just kill people in the street. People will rebel.


&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Diver

Smitty901 said:


> Then if it is war finish it. Let wars fights wage war force them to beg for peace . Then send the war fighters home. Let them collect their dead and ponder the grave error they made. No one can justify any of their crimes.


That's a valid approach, but who is on which side? Is this a racial divide? Is this a red vs. blue divide? Is this a divide between authoritarian rule vs. freedom? Let me know, because I am on the opposite side from the folks shutting down churches, who happen to be law enforcement. Go ahead. Try to finish it, but I suspect it is going to look like our last civil war.


----------



## Diver

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is not spontaneous "protesting".
> This is a well orchestrated militia operation designed to do as much damage to the American system as possible.
> AG Barr has announced today that the FBI will be looking into who is behind this.
> 
> I have a suspicion that not only Soros but Obama's fingerprints may be found on this.


Then again we are past rioting and into the early stages of civil war.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Diver said:


> Based on the things being said here, we are past riots and into an attempt at revolution. If we are going to bypass the rule of law for George Floyd, for Derek Chauvin, or for rioters and protestors, then that is tyranny and rebellion is their duty.
> 
> By all means defend your home, but law enforcement has no right to just kill people in the street. People will rebel.


Yes, we are absolutely beyond riots and into an attempted revolution. And those revolutionary forces are from the Left. The communist left.
52 years ago I swore an oath to protect and defend the Constitution against ALL enemies, foreign and DOMESTIC. And there are millions more ex-military just like me, who love our country, our flag, and our system of government.

If the radical Left wants revolution, they will end up dying like flies.


----------



## Diver

Smitty901 said:


> So well organized in Milwaukee they put banners up to block the cameras. Wonder who told them where to place them?
> 
> We live in a time in this country where justice takes on many meanings. A president can be framed by the FBI and other agency, Congress can hold hearings the lie about the results. Then use the results ti have more hearing making a mans life hell. The FBI can Frame someone like Flynn by running him broke and threatening his family. And get away with. Special counsel gets away with ignoring evidence even leaves out facts that go against what they are doing and gets away with. Many people that crossed Hillary turn up dead. Nothing to see here. On and on. What makes you think the won't frame one or two LEO's as part of their agenda. There are a number of powerful people in these major cites that will do anything it takes to push the agenda. They do not how much property is lost or how many die.
> If you do anything to a looter you will be sitting right next to the LEO in jail. You will have no defense at all.


Civil wars are never pretty and it is pretty hard to apply Geneva rules.


----------



## Diver

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, we are absolutely beyond riots and into an attempted revolution. And those revolutionary forces are from the Left. The communist left.
> 52 years ago I swore an oath to protect and defend the Constitution against ALL enemies, foreign and DOMESTIC. And there are millions more ex-military just like me, who love our country, our flag, and our system of government.
> 
> If the radical Left wants revolution, they will end up dying like flies.


Thank you. You now get it and have clearly articulated a position that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Smitty901

Diver said:


> Civil wars are never pretty and it is pretty hard to apply Geneva rules.


 Tell me all you know about Geneva convention being followed . I am waiting to hear this. War is never pretty It is not suppose to be. It is suppose to be swift, violent and down right sicking. That is the problem we face in this world . They have turned it in to a game.
If they riot and burn then leave the bodies in the street . You do it stops and the problems get worked on. 99% of what they are pretending is an issue is phony. It is a reason to steal and loot. While the leaders promote a power play agenda. We been here before . It is happening again because it works for the left. There will be a lot of big paydays coming for Sharpton and those like him. Jesse Jackson is some what been replaced but he raked in more millions than you can count.
This is not civil war . It is an all out attack by criminals fueled by a powerful left group of agitators.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Smitty901 said:


> Tell me all you know about Geneva convention being followed . I am waiting to hear this. War is never pretty It is not suppose to be. It is suppose to be swift, violent and down right sicking. That is the problem we face in this world . They have turned it in to a game.
> If they riot and burn then leave the bodies in the street . You do it stops and the problems get worked on. 99% of what they are pretending is an issue is phony. It is a reason to steal and loot. While the leaders promote a power play agenda. We been here before . It is happening again because it works for the left. There will be a lot of big paydays coming for Sharpton and those like him. Jesse Jackson is some what been replaced but he raked in more millions than you can count.
> This is not civil war . It is an all out attack by criminals fueled by a powerful left group of agitators.


The average American has never seen bodies ripped apart by high explosives, or shot with high velocity projectiles, left laying out in the sun for a few days.
And, it shows.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Diver said:


> Quite the contrary, I am distantly related to John Locke and my philosophy corresponds closely to his.
> 
> So the cops are criminals, but the rioters are animals? The cops deserve to go straight from arrest to punishment, while the "animals" are "put down". I notice there are no trials for anyone there, no rule of law. The animals will not even be arrested. Isn't that exactly what Derek Chauvin was doing, punishing? Maybe you need to recognize the basic humanity of everyone involved.
> 
> If you can't respect the rule of law, why should they?


If looters/arsonists/robbers/rapists try to: break into my home, burn it, molest myself or family, they WILL get shot dead. No need to call 911. That is a basic human right.

LE needs to get rid of rotten apples, first bad bruise, and the thoroughly rotten ones need to go to the crowbar hotel after their day in court. Problem is some LE has a society of tolerance and/or encouragement for corrupt officers. Not all, but they exist and I have seen it first hand.

That is my take on this shit.


----------



## Smitty901

rice paddy daddy said:


> The average American has never seen bodies ripped apart by high explosives, or shot with high velocity projectiles, left laying out in the sun for a few days.
> And, it shows.


 I clicked like not because I like the idea. But because I know you get it.

By the way. "Minneapolis mayor says 'white supremacists,' 'out of state instigators' behind protests, but arrests show different story"

They burn the city and he blames white people and he will get away with it.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/mi...ut-of-state-instigators-george-floyd-protests


----------



## AquaHull

Meanwhile in generally well behaved Grand Rapids MI, 30 miles South of my Shack.



















Mom used to work at the GRAM

Rioters broke out window after window at the Grand Rapids Art Museum, one of the city's most beautiful buildings, which sits on Rosa Parks Circle.

https://www.woodtv.com/news/grand-r...-devolves-into-riot-in-downtown-grand-rapids/


----------



## Smitty901

Hood rats in Madison 75 business looted . Governor is amazing he declared a state of emergency . Free bus rides. Madison is another city where the mind set is no black man ever committed a crime . If you think he did it was because some white man framed him.
LE already in that city will not even confront a black committing a crime. So what is there beef? More free shopping days. After all shop lifting is not a crime.
So where is the Justice? There is none . Arm yourself hold your ground. Be warmed if you take action against a looter trying to rob or burn you out, you are the one going to jail.


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> The average American has never seen bodies ripped apart by high explosives, or shot with high velocity projectiles, left laying out in the sun for a few days.
> And, it shows.


1000% Correct. And most of these Anti-FA (Anti-First Amendment) are entitled punks who know nothing about Freedom/Liberty/Rights and I highly doubt they are truly COMMITTED and INVESTED in losing their life over their bullshat "cause".

I know nothing of war and the carnage associated with the hells of war...but I know a helluva lot about Freedom/Liberty/Rights bestowed by God at birth. And millions more like me are not only COMMITTED and INVESTED but PREPARED.


----------



## Chipper

When will the water cannons and skunk trucks be deployed??

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ouls-west-bank-protests-idUSBRE88208W20120903


----------



## Mad Trapper

This water buffalo punched an officer twice, then got what she deserved.

BALTIMORE: Black Woman Punches Police Officer Twice in the Face - Gets Knocked out in Street






https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/baltimore-black-woman-punches-police-officer-twice-face-gets-knocked-street-video/

An arsonist lights up the wrong thing

A Black Lives Matter rioter on Saturday accidentally lit himself on fire while trying to burn down the Market House in Fayetteville, North Carolina.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/north-carolina-black-lives-matter-rioter-accidentally-lights-fire-video/


----------



## Camel923

More and more evidence that the mobs are being organized and turned loose by the far left. I can understand rage about constant and consistent abridgement of basic constitutional freedoms. But this has taken a nose dive by Many different mobs that apparently enjoys the fruits of a hard nights rioting, looting and arson. The issue is being lost in the mass of violence against fellow citizens as opposed to government to make change.

Further I have no faith that government or the police will keep me safe. Never have. Like @rice paddy daddy I have the AK ready but a 73 round drum as opposed to the standard magazine. Also an optic that works at night and a flash light. I do not anticipate mobs of the inner city as I am more rural but thugs come in groups these days.


----------



## Piratesailor

Last night flipping channels on the TV I ran across ABC’s live broadcast of the riots. I had 2 thoughts on watching the broadcast...until my stomach turned.

1. ABC was deplorable. The anchor they had was an apologist for the riots. They also had guest “analysis” by race baiters who also were apologies and in one segment, condoned the riots. 

2. As I watched the riots in LA move toward rodeo drive, and saw the graffiti that said “eat the rich” I thought to myself that the mayors, governors and the people that elected them, the rich liberals of rodeo drive, are getting what they deserve and a taste of what they support. 

Lastly, I’ll repeat what I said earlier... .this (riots) are a good as they get and what they are despite the claims otherwise. Proof is on the TV nightly.


----------



## Diver

Smitty901 said:


> Hood rats in Madison 75 business looted . Governor is amazing he declared a state of emergency . Free bus rides. Madison is another city where the mind set is no black man ever committed a crime . If you think he did it was because some white man framed him.
> LE already in that city will not even confront a black committing a crime. So what is there beef? More free shopping days. After all shop lifting is not a crime.
> So where is the Justice? There is none . Arm yourself hold your ground. Be warmed if you take action against a looter trying to rob or burn you out, you are the one going to jail.


You should absolutely defend yourself. As for justice, start with George Floyd. Until there is justice for George Floyd, it is hard to demand for others.


----------



## Piratesailor

Mad Trapper said:


> This water buffalo punched an officer twice, then got what she deserved.
> 
> BALTIMORE: Black Woman Punches Police Officer Twice in the Face - Gets Knocked out in Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/baltimore-black-woman-punches-police-officer-twice-face-gets-knocked-street-video/
> 
> An arsonist lights up the wrong thing
> 
> A Black Lives Matter rioter on Saturday accidentally lit himself on fire while trying to burn down the Market House in Fayetteville, North Carolina.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/05/north-carolina-black-lives-matter-rioter-accidentally-lights-fire-video/


Damn. I hope the officer didn't hurt his hand on her dense skull... night stick and a little love tab. Guess they don't carry the little billy clubs like NYPD did in the 60's.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> 1000% Correct. And most of these Anti-FA (Anti-First Amendment) are entitled punks who know nothing about Freedom/Liberty/Rights and I highly doubt they are truly COMMITTED and INVESTED in losing their life over their bullshat "cause".
> 
> I know nothing of war and the carnage associated with the hells of war...but I know a helluva lot about Freedom/Liberty/Rights bestowed by God at birth. And millions more like me are not only COMMITTED and INVESTED but PREPARED.


This could not have been said any better my friend. I am tired of the jaw jackin. If they're going to bring it, then bring it. I am prepared to defend myself and our founding father's principles. Let's just see how prepared they are.


----------



## Smitty901

Diver said:


> You should absolutely defend yourself. As for justice, start with George Floyd. Until there is justice for George Floyd, it is hard to demand for others.


 The power that be has made it clear if you do they will jail you . Like the LEO no trail or rights down you go.
3 killed over night but They made it clear.

"Police said officers fired no shots during the overnight hours."
No way LE is taking any action to stop them. So by your way of thinking if I feel there is an injustice I can steal all I want gun people down and burn the city. This is gona be one hell of a party.


----------



## Piratesailor

Diver said:


> You should absolutely defend yourself. As for justice, start with George Floyd. Until there is justice for George Floyd, it is hard to demand for others.


Until the violence stops...there will never be more that what we have. Ever.. and they are what you see now... period. Make all the apologies you want but their movement is what we are seeing nightly and nothing more. Even when they say they are better than this.. they aren't.

They, the black community, have had 60 years and trillions of dollars put toward they're benefit.. welfare, food stamps, Obama phones.. and this is as far as they get. It's on THEM, not the white or other communities. They are pissed at Asians.. Vietnamese who came here with nothing, worked hard and made successes. The black community wants handouts. Are we going back to race based discrimination???? Black promotions based on race and not merit. If they want equal treatment then get off their asses and go for the ring like others have.

Make your excuses.. then STFU.


----------



## Diver

Reading the posts that went up overnight, it looks to me like many (not all) of those here are ready to accept that we are currently in a low intensity civil war. I think this round will be resolved with a lot of property damage, but relatively few deaths. No reform of law enforcement will take place. The 4 officers will wind up being charged, but acquitted, which will set off another round of rioting. This will repeat until it escalates to a true shooting war.

I am not encouraging this, but it is what I predict will happen.


----------



## Camel923

That woman in Baltimore asked for it. Start punching people who are not physically hurting you and you will get the same back. No way officers can let that slide.


----------



## Smitty901

We do know who is behind this. Not even trying to hide it. The have to made sure they get out and burn some more.

"Biden campaign staffers donate to group that bails out jailed Minneapolis protesters: report"

"At least 13 members of Joe Biden's campaign staff have made donations to a group that helps Minneapolis protesters get out of jail on bail, according to a report.

The staffers posted on Twitter that they contributed money to a group called the Minnesota Freedom Fund, which opposes the practice of making people who are arrested pay money to avoid pre-trial imprisonment, Reuters reported.

Biden himself opposes cash bail, comparing it to a "modern day debtors prison," campaign spokesman Andrew Bates told Reuters."

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/bi...ails-out-jailed-minneapolis-protesters-report


----------



## Diver

Piratesailor said:


> Until the violence stops...there will never be more that what we have. Ever.. and they are what you see now... period. Make all the apologies you want but their movement is what we are seeing nightly and nothing more. Even when they say they are better than this.. they aren't.
> 
> They, the black community, have had 60 years and trillions of dollars put toward they're benefit.. welfare, food stamps, Obama phones.. and this is as far as they get. It's on THEM, not the white or other communities. They are pissed at Asians.. Vietnamese who came here with nothing, worked hard and made successes. The black community wants handouts. Are we going back to race based discrimination???? Black promotions based on race and not merit. If they want equal treatment then get off their asses and go for the ring like others have.
> 
> Make your excuses.. then STFU.


Great. Lets give them "trillions of dollars" but then execute them in the streets while in handcuffs. Maybe a program of fewer handouts but actually have respectful law enforcement might have been a better plan.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Gov of Minn.says it was white supremacists and cartel members.YEAH RIGHT MORON!.


----------



## SOCOM42

Camel923 said:


> More and more evidence that the mobs are being organized and turned loose by the far left. I can understand rage about constant and consistent abridgement of basic constitutional freedoms. But this has taken a nose dive by Many different mobs that apparently enjoys the fruits of a hard nights rioting, looting and arson. The issue is being lost in the mass of violence against fellow citizens as opposed to government to make change.
> 
> Further I have no faith that government or the police will keep me safe. Never have. Like @rice paddy daddy I have the AK ready but a 73 round drum as opposed to the standard magazine. Also an optic that works at night and a flash light. I do not anticipate mobs of the inner city as I am more rural but thugs come in groups these days.


You do mean 75 round drum, correct???

I have a few of them loaded and ready to go, they are not wound up except for a few clicks to hold the ammo in place.

Have about 3 dozen each of 30 rounders for AKs and ARs at the ready, and a couple of Beta Max AR drums.

same with the Galil 35 round mags, the 25 round 308 mags are heavy.

IR lasers work great with ANPVS-7 night vision goggles.

They put in section 8 housing 3 miles away for the blacks and have been nothing but trouble ever since,

there is a high probability of them roaming around, looking for soft targets.


----------



## stevekozak

SOCOM42 said:


> You do mean 75 round drum, correct???
> 
> I have a few of them loaded and ready to go, they are not wound up except for a few clicks to hold the ammo in place.
> 
> Have about 3 dozen each of 30 rounders for AKs and ARs at the ready, and a couple of Beta Max AR drums.
> 
> same with the Galil 35 round mags, the 25 round 308 mags are heavy.
> 
> IR lasers work great with ANPVS-7 night vision goggles.
> 
> They put in section 8 housing 3 miles away for the blacks and have been nothing but trouble ever since,
> 
> there is a high probability of them roaming around, looking for soft targets.


While I agree with, and admire, your preparations, I continue to be amazed that folks want to put out on a public forum what firearms, mags, and ammo they possess, making it easier for .gov agencies to identify what they want to take from you. No disrespect intended. I, myself, am just cowering in fear, wondering if my pointy stick is pointy enough and if my sock full of nickels will hold together.


----------



## Chiefster23

I have my 3, full auto, assault terriers on high alert guarding the homestead. Any rioters coming to my house are going to have their feet chewed off at the ankles.


----------



## TenMileHunter

So, when does hunting season open on Antifa and what is the bag limit?
TMH


----------



## Prepared One

Chiefster23 said:


> I have my 3, full auto, assault terriers on high alert guarding the homestead. Any rioters coming to my house are going to have their feet chewed off at the ankles.


Full auto assault terriers. :vs_lol:


----------



## Mad Trapper

MI.oldguy said:


> Gov of Minn.says it was white supremacists and cartel members.YEAH RIGHT MORON!.


He's right! Himself , and has lots of them he works with


----------



## Camel923

stevekozak said:


> While I agree with, and admire, your preparations, I continue to be amazed that folks want to put out on a public forum what firearms, mags, and ammo they possess, making it easier for .gov agencies to identify what they want to take from you. No disrespect intended. I, myself, am just cowering in fear, wondering if my pointy stick is pointy enough and if my sock full of nickels will hold together.


Government already has a list. No doubt.


----------



## stevekozak

Camel923 said:


> Government already has a list. No doubt.


I suspect it is not complete. I don't see a reason to help them with that. I know I have goofed up already and they now know about my pointy stick and nickle-sock. They can only guess about a second pointy stick.


----------



## Robie

Though the Civil War was not fought just over slavery....if you could get in a time machine and go back to 1861 and show everyone a timeline of race relations from 1865 to 2020...everything...the good, the bad and the ugly on everyone's part, I'd guess 90% of the 300,000 union troops that gave their lives would say....nope, count me out.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> Though the Civil War was not fought just over slavery....if you could get in a time machine and go back to 1861 and show everyone a timeline of race relations from 1865 to 2020...everything...the good, the bad and the ugly on everyone's part, I'd guess 90% of the 300,000 union troops that gave their lives would say....nope, count me out.


Very little of the Civil War was "fought over slavery". I think it would be fascinating to time-travel back to say 1862 and interview random soldiers on both sides and ask them what it is they were fighting for. I think a lot of people would be very surprised by the answers.


----------



## Robie

I truly believe that if that timeline was shown to Lincoln, the Emancipation Proclamation would never have come to fruition.

I believe slavery would have ended over time but they probably would have been sent to Liberia or elsewhere on the African continent.


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> I truly believe that if that timeline was shown to Lincoln, the Emancipation Proclamation would never have come to fruition.
> 
> I believe slavery would have ended over time but they probably would have been sent to Liberia or elsewhere on the African continent.


Lincoln used the Emancipation Proclamation as a stick against the south. Otherwise, he was in no rush to free the slaves. Had he seen the future....................


----------



## Robie

I think if Kennedy could have seen the timeline...he would have had Lyndon Johnson assassinated.


----------



## Prepared One

It's going to be a long hot summer.


----------



## SOCOM42

stevekozak said:


> While I agree with, and admire, your preparations, I continue to be amazed that folks want to put out on a public forum what firearms, mags, and ammo they possess, making it easier for .gov agencies to identify what they want to take from you. No disrespect intended. I, myself, am just cowering in fear, wondering if my pointy stick is pointy enough and if my sock full of nickels will hold together.


It does not matter, I really don't care anymore, some stuff they definitely know about,

everything that has a tax stamp for sure.

If they are interested in getting me they will, the prime thing is I do not belong to any group, subversive or patriotic,

so no interest is generated. I search no far right sites, actually search none at all other than amazon and ebay.

I did have them harass me 40 years ago for a while, they got nowhere because there was nothing to be found.

I am just an old man in the woods, with dogs, minding my own business,

besides I could be be bulshiting about everything I supposedly own.

Just old farts' fantasies, story teller, right???

I say what I do to let others know that they are not alone in their preps,

or that they are not somewhat tilted for what they possess.

The left believes the only thing you can do is be a victim to whatever and rely on them for salvation, F'K them.


----------



## Robie

Prepared One said:


> It's going to be a long hot summer.


I would expect to see the black panthers and antifa at polling places come November.

I also would expect a different reaction to it than almost 12 years ago.


----------



## SOCOM42

In 1866 or 8 there was a bill in congress to ship all blacks back to Africa at government expense.

It died because of the cost of the war the north incurred.

IF they could have seen the future, they sure as hell would have found the money!

Liberia was set up for the slaves to be repatriated, to it being they all had slavery as a common bond.

There was very little in common with the native African population and them at that time, only around 23% were African born.


----------



## SOCOM42

SOCOM42 said:


> In 1866 or 8 there was a bill in congress to ship all blacks back to Africa at government expense.
> 
> It died because of the cost of the war the north incurred.
> 
> IF they could have seen the future, they sure as hell would have found the money!
> 
> Liberia was set up for the slaves to be repatriated to being they all had slavery as a common bond.
> 
> There was very little in common with the native African population and them at that time, only around 23% were African born.


Most of their leaders were of American decent, last one I remember was a guy named Doe, late 1980s

he was taken to the favorite local firing squad location,

A place on a cliff overlooking the ocean and shot, rolled over the edge as crab food, from what I remember.

Oh, at one time he was in the US military, don't remember what branch though.


----------



## Piratesailor

Diver said:


> Maybe a program of fewer handouts but actually have respectful law enforcement might have been a better plan.


Exactly. This Is on THEM and the liberal/progressive democrats that continue to peddle the hand outs instead of the opportunity; that continue to race bait. It's on the black community to correct their society issues instead of having their hands out and playing the victim over the past 60 years. But, this will never change as the liberals will pander to them, make apologies for them and continue the hand outs.

And don't you dare tell me they, blacks, haven't been given equal opportunities over the past 60 years.

Executed on the streets? Not quite. Poor policing and bad cops... definitely. But 99.999% aren't. Societal reaction... when a white is "executed" the streets or in their house?... NOTHING. When a black is "executed".... riots. Every. Damn. Time. Maybe law enforcement as a whole would be more respectful if the black communities came to grips and fixed THEIR problems of crime as a whole.

This "civil war" has and will hurt them more than anything. Main reason.. the race baiters are not saying a word. Where is jess and Al plastered all over the news? Their silence condones. And I'm fed. F'ing. Up. With. It.


----------



## Piratesailor

More video of underprivileged protesters....

https://13wham.com/news/local/woman-attacked-outside-rochester-business

Let's all watch it on ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN..... hold your breath.


----------



## Robie

Piratesailor said:


> Exactly. This Is on THEM and the liberal/progressive democrats that continue to peddle the hand outs instead of the opportunity; that continue to race bait. It's on the black community to correct their society issues instead of having their hands out and playing the victim over the past 60 years. But, this will never change as the liberals will pander to them, make apologies for them and continue the hand outs.
> 
> And don't you dare tell me they, blacks, haven't been given equal opportunities over the past 60 years.
> 
> Executed on the streets? Not quite. Poor policing and bad cops... definitely. But 99.999% aren't. Societal reaction... when a white is "executed" the streets or in their house?... NOTHING. When a black is "executed".... riots. Every. Damn. Time. Maybe law enforcement as a whole would be more respectful if the black communities came to grips and fixed THEIR problems of crime as a whole.
> 
> This "civil war" has and will hurt them more than anything. Main reason.. the race baiters are not saying a word. Where is jess and Al plastered all over the news? Their silence condones. And I'm fed. F'ing. Up. With. It.


If they are looking for more respect from me.

Uh, no.

Just the opposite.


----------



## Slippy

Just some thoughts from ol Slip...

Has anyone heard the democraps like NY Gov Douchebag Cuomo, MI Gov Half Whit, VA Gov Blackface, or IL Gov whats his name or the CNN/MSNBC Talking Fools spout off about social distancing and stay at home orders to the Rioters?

They sure were lecturing us about it for the last 3 months...


----------



## Diver

Piratesailor said:


> Exactly. This Is on THEM and the liberal/progressive democrats that continue to peddle the hand outs instead of the opportunity; that continue to race bait. It's on the black community to correct their society issues instead of having their hands out and playing the victim over the past 60 years. But, this will never change as the liberals will pander to them, make apologies for them and continue the hand outs.
> 
> And don't you dare tell me they, blacks, haven't been given equal opportunities over the past 60 years.
> 
> Executed on the streets? Not quite. Poor policing and bad cops... definitely. But 99.999% aren't. Societal reaction... when a white is "executed" the streets or in their house?... NOTHING. When a black is "executed".... riots. Every. Damn. Time. Maybe law enforcement as a whole would be more respectful if the black communities came to grips and fixed THEIR problems of crime as a whole.
> 
> This "civil war" has and will hurt them more than anything. Main reason.. the race baiters are not saying a word. Where is jess and Al plastered all over the news? Their silence condones. And I'm fed. F'ing. Up. With. It.


George Floyd was executed, in handcuffs. Two of his four killers are still at large.

We have stories of folks being killed constantly. Before George Floyd, the hot story was Breeana Taylor, an EMT in Louisville, KY. A plainclothes SWAT team swooped in during the night and shot her in her own bed. She was guilty of nothing. Until something is done to address all the police misconduct, people are going to be enraged.

Sometimes it doesn't matter whether you win or lose a conflict. All you have to do is inflict so much pain that the other side wishes they never messed with you. Keep abusing people and it may end badly for blacks as you suggest, but you'll wish you never got into a conflict with 45 million armed Americans, regardless of color.


----------



## Slippy

I'll await a trial by jury, and if a conviction of murder is handed down then I'll agree he was executed. But we still don't have all the facts.



Diver said:


> George Floyd was executed, in handcuffs....


----------



## stevekozak

Diver said:


> George Floyd was executed, in handcuffs. Two of his four killers are still at large.
> 
> .


You keep saying that. I am curious about it.

Just for clarification: You are saying that you believe these four police officers came to find George Floyd and then systematically and purposely set about killing him with the sole idea of his death in their minds? This is what you are saying? I really want to know. Executions are not accidental. You don't accidently execute people when you only meant to hurt them (you could kill someone when you only meant to hurt them, but execution is a deliberate and purposeful act).

Please answer this question so I will know how to talk to you. Please and thank you.


----------



## stevekozak

Piratesailor said:


> More video of underprivileged protesters....
> 
> https://13wham.com/news/local/woman-attacked-outside-rochester-business
> 
> Let's all watch it on ABC, NBC, CBS, CNN..... hold your breath.


It was really nice of the guy videoing to try to help the lady out...&#8230; or maybe he just took off like a scared chicken instead even though he was allegedly a veteran of the sandbox....


----------



## Mad Trapper

stevekozak said:


> You keep saying that. I am curious about it.
> 
> Just for clarification: You are saying that you believe these four police officers came to find George Floyd and then systematically and purposely set about killing him with the sole idea of his death in their minds? This is what you are saying? I really want to know. Executions are not accidental. You don't accidently execute people when you only meant to hurt them (you could kill someone when you only meant to hurt them, but execution is a deliberate and purposeful act).
> 
> Please answer this question so I will know how to talk to you. Please and thank you.


What was done done was criminal, no doubt in my mind. Weather 1 or 4 officers need a crowbar hotel for rest of their lives is for a jury.

We don't have the whole evidence, MN PD has that, body cams. Where is that? While America burns, sissy Minneapolis PD hide evidence......

If I was on a jury, that was a deliberate act of murder. Fry that officer, or find a tree better, after proper trial.


----------



## 65mustang

Diver said:


> Those "monkeys" are American citizens.


Not all of them, that's for sure. Plenty illegals thereabouts.


----------



## Piratesailor

Diver said:


> George Floyd was executed, in handcuffs. Two of his four killers are still at large.
> 
> We have stories of folks being killed constantly. Before George Floyd, the hot story was Breeana Taylor, an EMT in Louisville, KY. A plainclothes SWAT team swooped in during the night and shot her in her own bed. She was guilty of nothing. Until something is done to address all the police misconduct, people are going to be enraged.
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't matter whether you win or lose a conflict. All you have to do is inflict so much pain that the other side wishes they never messed with you. Keep abusing people and it may end badly for blacks as you suggest, but you'll wish you never got into a conflict with 45 million armed Americans, regardless of color.


Same with the innocent white couple in houston.. but alas.. no riots, no violence, no mayhem. And how many whites are killed by rouge cops? More than blacks. Again, 99.999% of cops are good.. it's the liberal cities like Minneapolis and NYC and LA and their leaders that are issue. They are reaping what they have sown. A pox on them.

Yes... keep pushing and pushing. There will be a snap back at some point. At some point they will wish they didn't let/antagonize with the riots.

You're suggestions a race war. I think the Antifa and BLM asshats are far from pushing enough and will be shut down. Then again, they can keep the cities. Come to the suburbs and see what happens.

So who are the 45 million armed American you discuss that would be in which conflict? You are not clear on that. 45 million armed blacks? Armed Mexican? Armed whites?


----------



## Robie

I'm sorry to report....tough to distinguish the difference at times.


----------



## SOCOM42

stevekozak said:


> You keep saying that. I am curious about it.
> 
> Just for clarification: You are saying that you believe these four police officers came to find George Floyd and then systematically and purposely set about killing him with the sole idea of his death in their minds? This is what you are saying? I really want to know. Executions are not accidental. You don't accidently execute people when you only meant to hurt them (you could kill someone when you only meant to hurt them, but execution is a deliberate and purposeful act).
> 
> Please answer this question so I will know how to talk to you. Please and thank you.


Good points.

The proper charge here would be Involuntary Manslaughter, the charge placed on him was in nature, politically driven.


----------



## Piratesailor

Btw, driver.. you are guilty of fanning the flames as well with your rhetoric about “execution”. An execution is a 9mm to the back of the head. It’s NOT abuse of custody and manslaughter which this is. 

I guess lawn and order and trial is too good for the protesters. Speaks volumes about them...


----------



## Camel923

stevekozak said:


> I suspect it is not complete. I don't see a reason to help them with that. I know I have goofed up already and they now know about my pointy stick and nickle-sock. They can only guess about a second pointy stick.


There is always the legal private sale or the boating accident on Lake Erie.


----------



## SOCOM42

Camel923 said:


> There is always the legal private sale or the boating accident on Lake Erie.


Or the dog ate it, the LGS has a glock in the case that had the entire grip chewed off by a Rottweiler.

Well, with my age, I don't remember, did I have a gun, I was in the army???


----------



## Diver

stevekozak said:


> You keep saying that. I am curious about it.
> 
> Just for clarification: You are saying that you believe these four police officers came to find George Floyd and then systematically and purposely set about killing him with the sole idea of his death in their minds? This is what you are saying? I really want to know. Executions are not accidental. You don't accidently execute people when you only meant to hurt them (you could kill someone when you only meant to hurt them, but execution is a deliberate and purposeful act).
> 
> Please answer this question so I will know how to talk to you. Please and thank you.


I don't know that, but it is possible since the cop worked in the same place as George Floyd that he indeed set out to kill him. It should be investigated.

What I am saying is that when you kneel on a guy's neck when you already have him in handcuffs, until he is dead, that is not simply an accident. It is a purposeful killing, an execution of a helpless individual, who is unable to defend himself.


----------



## stevekozak

Diver said:


> I don't know that, but it is possible since the cop worked in the same place as George Floyd that he indeed set out to kill him. It should be investigated.
> 
> What I am saying is that when you kneel on a guy's neck when you already have him in handcuffs, until he is dead, that is not simply an accident. It is a purposeful killing, an execution of a helpless individual, who is unable to defend himself.


Thank you for clarifying. You are indeed saying that the cop who was kneeling near the perp's head was executing him, as he willfully and purposely set about killing him. And, one would surmise, that the other 3 cops were ok with the execution of the perp, in full sight of onlookers and cameramen. Fair enough. I will say this: If any of that is true, then the Minneapolis Police Department hired four of the dumbest sons-of-a-bitch that ever came out of a police academy. Perhaps willfully and purposely. Something is rotten in Denmark.


----------



## Robie

Seems awfully strange that so many bad and racist cops would be on the force with this guy as the Chief of police....


----------



## RubberDuck

4 min drive from me here in Lansing MI these lawless idiots have been running a muck the scanner is going nuts could be a long night. This block will be secure


----------



## Denton

Just read that Antifa plans on going into residential areas, tonight. Can't share the link due to language.


----------



## Camel923

The social arrangement of rioters, government and us.


----------



## Slippy

Camel923 said:


> The social arrangement of rioters, government and us.


Excellent Camel!


----------



## Annie

Well, they broke the lockdown in any event. Didn't see much social distancing going on during the riots....It'll be interesting to see if there's a spike in coronavirus cases in those areas. 

It'd be nice if all these rioters cared about the millions of black babies that get "legally" slaughtered each year.


----------



## stevekozak

Annie said:


> Well, they broke the lockdown in any event. Didn't see much social distancing going on during the riots....It'll be interesting to see if there's a spike in coronavirus cases in those areas.
> 
> It'd be nice if all these rioters cared about the millions of black babies that get "legally" slaughtered each year.


This exactly!! I will also be very curious to see if there is a sudden and devastating increase in the CV-19 numbers there, and in the cities these vermin actually came from. If not, then it would seem to dispel the myth that was previously presented. If so, it will doubtlessly have been spread by hateful white supremacist Republicans to keep the people down. Your point about abortion is spot on!! If only people would be so outraged about the millions of innocent babies that have been killed over the years, we might be a better society.


----------



## Smitty901

Annie said:


> Well, they broke the lockdown in any event. Didn't see much social distancing going on during the riots....It'll be interesting to see if there's a spike in coronavirus cases in those areas.
> 
> It'd be nice if all these rioters cared about the millions of black babies that get "legally" slaughtered each year.


 As we have said the lock down was political. Soon as something more important on the agenda the lock down does not madder. left will get more out of the riots and burning that the lock down. they wore that out already.


----------



## AquaHull

IDK about the lockdown. I joined the local gym on March 6, Her highness closed everything down before I could even workout.

The gym is still locked down until at least June 12.


----------



## Robie

This article is on the money!



> Los Angeles, Minneapolis, Fayetteville, Atlanta, New York, Nashville, Seattle, Portland, Philadelphia, Chicago, Milwaukee, Salt Lake, Washington DC, Detroit, Indianapolis, San Francisco, Kansas City, Houston, Charlotte, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, Denver, Dallas, Phoenix, Tampa, Baltimore, Oakland, Louisville&#8230;
> 
> What do all those American cities have in common?
> 
> They're all run by Democrats, many for generations.
> They've all been looted and burned by left-wing Antifa terrorists and other anarchist groups over the past few nights.
> That's no coincidence.
> 
> What's more, these riots are not America's problem&#8230;.
> 
> These riots are not President Trump's problem&#8230;
> 
> Nope, these riots are wholly owned by the Democrat Party and the fools who continue to vote for them.


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...for-and-in-democrat-run-cities-you-get-riots/


----------



## Rellgar

I suppose all whites should be out protesting as well, they have even more cause. 

White on Black murders: 193

Black on White murders: 448

Bear in mind that whites make up about 70% of the population and blacks make up about 13%, meaning that there are about 6 times more whites than blacks in America. Also take into account that blacks commit over 50% of homicides. This means that blacks are committing a massively disproportionate amount of crime.


----------



## Sasquatch

Rellgar said:


> I suppose all whites should be out protesting as well, they have even more cause.
> 
> White on Black murders: 193
> 
> Black on White murders: 448
> 
> Bear in mind that whites make up about 70% of the population and blacks make up about 13%, meaning that there are about 6 times more whites than blacks in America. Also take into account that blacks commit over 50% of homicides. This means that blacks are committing a massively disproportionate amount of crime.


Knock it off with all your facts and stuff. The truth might hurt feelings.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42

Rellgar said:


> I suppose all whites should be out protesting as well, they have even more cause.
> 
> White on Black murders: 193
> 
> Black on White murders: 448
> 
> Bear in mind that whites make up about 70% of the population and blacks make up about 13%, meaning that there are about 6 times more whites than blacks in America. Also take into account that blacks commit over 50% of homicides. This means that blacks are committing a massively disproportionate amount of crime.


You do know that it is racist to tell the truth in these matters?

Why is Chicago not a cinder after all the murders of blacks there?

Why, they don't give a shit, nothing but gang bangers for the most part, no great loss.


----------



## Smitty901

Just read all of the above post again. That should cover it.


----------



## Robie




----------



## MountainGirl

Idiots abound.


----------



## SOCOM42

MountainGirl said:


> Idiots abound.


So true, so true, the idiots can't even communicate with reporters in language to be understood.

Most of the privileged speak in their ancestral tongue(20th century version), ebonics.

Their spelling follows the verbiage verbatim.

It is kind of like dropping melted ice cream on to a 33 RPM record of Joe Stafford while its playing,

You have an micron of an idea of the context but just can't make it out.


----------



## StratMaster

1000 armed citzens show up... no looting, no rioting.


----------



## StratMaster

Hmmm.
Bottom pic from World War Z. 2012.


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Piratesailor

As you all know.. George was from Houston. His funeral is next week however today there is a huge March sponsored by some rap asses. The march starts at 3pm today. They expect 20,000 people. 

Any bets on 1. What time the riot will start and 2. Amount of damage. Maybe 3. Who will be shot. 

Wonder if there is an over/under for that?


----------



## StratMaster

Hodgetwins thoughts on the riot...


----------



## A Watchman




----------



## stevekozak

StratMaster said:


> Hodgetwins thoughts on the riot...


I have never heard of those guys. I like what they had to say. I want to hear more!!


----------



## Piratesailor

I just grabbed this off the news.
********

Via @AlertHouston: @HouPublicWorks has removed several piles of bricks and rocks from several locations in Houston this afternoon.

Please call 311 (or @houstonpolice's non-emergency line, 713.884.3131), to report any suspicious activity. 

Antifa has staged weapons like this in other cities. I anticipate a riot after sunset.


----------



## Piratesailor

Btw, they estimate 60,000 people at the houston rally. The rally itself was peaceful. We’ll see about the evening.


----------



## bigwheel

StratMaster said:


> View attachment 106581


Mean old Trump


----------



## OrneryOldBat

Philly riots for any reason or no reason so no surprise we're going into another night of stupid. I got a chuckle when I read that 4 idiots broke into a firearms shop and surprise!! the owner shot the one who pulled a gun on him dead, wounded another and the rest fled. Darwin at its finest.

You've got to be extra stupid to try and loot a gun store.


----------



## Leon

has anyone seen these pallets of bricks being dropped off near bus stations?


----------



## StratMaster




----------



## Camel923

https://www.zerohedge.com/political...-heres-how-it-will-be-exploited-bring-tyranny

What the riots have become is a political war. George Floyd is being forgotten and not the focus, just the excuse.


----------



## StratMaster

https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com...S9EAS8A8B-e5HU1jCIuBFsGjEKEDa2YN4zklHGDnrbNDw


----------



## Krackentoa

I have a Democrat friend who recently bought a gun due to all the mayhem. So proud of him. He actually said to me that he thinks its white supremacist who are acting out un the protests to cause a race war. I was floored. I know the guy though so I take baby steps with him other wise I would have popped a gasket. Just watch Ben Shapiro talk at colleges and you can see these folks I. Their infancy. I digress.


----------



## Bruck98

Is there anyone that would be willing to part with a case of 12 gauge 00 buckshot?


----------



## Chiefster23

Bruck98 said:


> Is there anyone that would be willing to part with a case of 12 gauge 00 buckshot?


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

Bruck98 said:


> Is there anyone that would be willing to part with a case of 12 gauge 00 buckshot?


Yes.

One round at a time if necessary!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Slippy said:


> Yes.
> 
> One round at a time if necessary!


 @Slippy, would that be one round at a time? :tango_face_grin:

Whoops, you got me Slippy, I didn't scroll down........


----------



## Illini Warrior

Bruck98 said:


> Is there anyone that would be willing to part with a case of 12 gauge 00 buckshot?


most of us have 00Buck that would likely be "extra" >> but if we would ever share it out - it would go to the local clucks that would show up to mutually help defend the neighborhood/town >>> carrying great granddad's double barrel and a half box of Peters rabbit loads


----------



## Michael_Js

Bruck98 said:


> Is there anyone that would be willing to part with a case of 12 gauge 00 buckshot?


Here ya go: Hurry, it's in stock: https://www.sgammo.com/product/12-gauge-ammo/250-round-case-12-gauge-2-34-inch-9-pellet-00-defense-1250-fps-fiocchi-ammo-12

I'm sure you can find more places too!

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Come check this out next Monday.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...ity-going-expose-democrat-destruction-monday/

This Weekend: Please Send Us Photos of Leftist Mob Violence and Rioting from Your City - We Are Going to Expose the Democrat Destruction on Monday
By Jim Hoft
Published July 24, 2020 at 7:00am

For weeks now since the death of George Floyd in May Antifa, Black Lives Matter, Marxists and other far left groups with the support of the Democrat Party have been looting, rioting and destroying businesses, homes and public property across America

The mainstream media HAS YET to air this destruction from the weeks of Democrat-endorsed violence.
The American media is hiding this from you.


----------



## Piratesailor

It’s good that they are putting this together but in one sense, useless. The MSM is the pravda of today and unless the gateway can get it widely dispersed, which I doubt, then the majority or even a minority of Americans will never see it (and therefore continue to believe what they see in the MSM).


----------



## Mad Trapper

Piratesailor said:


> It's good that they are putting this together but in one sense, useless. The MSM is the pravda of today and unless the gateway can get it widely dispersed, which I doubt, then the majority or even a minority of Americans will never see it (and therefore continue to believe what they see in the MSM).


Even without MSM, people can make it "go viral" using the internet.

I just did my little part.........


----------



## Robie




----------



## jimcosta

*Game Over In Seattle - City Council Takes Away Crowd Control Tools From Police&#8230; Its Going Down In Portland: Huge Confrontation With Feds Now*

Article Link

The residents were told that they are now on their own to protect themselves.


----------



## stevekozak

Robie said:


> View attachment 107471


You know, I have always wondered what the news story would have looked like if Trayvon Martin had managed to kill Mr. Zimmerman when he was pummeling him on the ground.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Piratesailor

Robie said:


>


How I so enjoy watching that over and over and over.


----------



## Michael_Js

I think the late Charlie Daniels hit it on the head with this song...if we only could implement this!!

The Charlie Daniels Band - Simple Man 




Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Antifa upped the ante from Moltovs to IEDs in Portland

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/07/breaking-antifa-throws-appears-bomb-federal-courthouse-video/


----------



## Mad Trapper

BLM is driving around looting and shooting Chicago. I'm sure Mayor Lightfoot will blame guns and Conservatives for looting Gucci Nike and Timberland stores.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/08/breaking-massive-looting-underway-chicago-riots-continue-across-nation-watch-live/

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/08/breaking-shots-fired-chicago-looters-target-louis-vuitton-store/

Black Lives Matter engaged in massive widespread looting in Chicago on Sunday evening, once again.

A caravan of vehicles was carrying dozens of looters from store to store, according to reports.

Facebook pulled down livestreams of the looting after shots were heard being fired near a Louis Vuitton store that was being raided.

Chicago pic.twitter.com/PISzhnlthf

- boot licker viti (@selfdeclaredref) August 10, 2020

Chicago pic.twitter.com/xhGQzGOSst

- boot licker viti (@selfdeclaredref) August 10, 2020

Chicago pic.twitter.com/g5sMyCC2OB

- boot licker viti (@selfdeclaredref) August 10, 2020

Chicago pic.twitter.com/NQsrSNXo37

- boot licker viti (@selfdeclaredref) August 10, 2020

A Facebook user with the name Aero Finesses was enthusiastically livestreaming and encouraging the destruction while celebrating the amount of live viewers on his stream. Another Facebook user livestreamed himself looting Nike while broadcasting his own face and faces of other looters.

Along with the vandalism and looting, cars were also being lit on fire.


----------



## stevekozak

There is nothing in the attitudes and philosophies of these rioters/looters that could not be made better by the judicious placement of a bullet through their heads.


----------



## Piratesailor

I hope the people that live there enjoy what they voted for.


----------



## Robie

Piratesailor said:


> I hope the people that live there enjoy what they voted for.


They will vote them or others just like them right back in.


----------



## Mad Trapper

stevekozak said:


> There is nothing in the attitudes and philosophies of these rioters/looters that could not be made better by the judicious placement of a bullet through their heads.


But, they're all "peaceful protesters" trying to combat systemic racial injustice, CNN and MSNBC told me so...........see?

It's guns and Conservatives that are the problem!

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/08/breaking-security-guard-shot-chicago-mass-looting-mayhem-overwhelms-police/

Comments from the above:

Nothing says justice like a Luis Vuitton suitcase

Yup, the revolutionaries backed by politicians, corporations,NGO's and the UN need the right accessories.

They can't outrun the police unless they are wearing free nikes

Many of those high end stores probably donated to BLM and the Democrats that run the city. They're getting exactly what they paid for.

The reason they are 'bold' enough to livestream their felonies is that they are taught by their 'urban' culture that stealing is not wrong.

Louis Vuitton, Nordstrom, Timberland, Nike, Best Buy, Pandora, Gucci...But didn't they all pay the BLM bribe?


----------



## Mad Trapper

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/08/wisconsin-black-lives-matter-protesters-shoot-home-black-police-officers-girlfriend-assaulting/

"Wisconsin Black Lives Matter 'Protesters' Shoot at Home of Black Police Officer's Girlfriend After Assaulting Them Both"


----------

